
Hyperdev stack - maxschumacher91
https://hyperdev.com/blog/hyperdev-tech-stack/
======
ra120271
What kind of times can I expect to see between changing my code and having it
run on the Internet? And does this go away?

~~~
GarethX
It shouldn't be more than a couple of seconds between you making the change
and it being updated in your live app. And projects remain up permanently if
you log in (projects by anonymous users are removed after 5 days).

~~~
erlehmann_
How long is “permanently” supposed to be?

~~~
GarethX
As long as HyperDev keeps going, but it doesn't lock you in - You can get a
zip of your code, or export it to directly to GitHub, and it’ll work without
any changes on other services.

